
A Guide to UX Careers - shawndumas
http://venturebeat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/ux-career-guide-infographic-1.jpg
======
kls
This is a really good chart. The software industry as a trade is starting to
hit a second level of maturity. As such you are starting to see specialization
within the various disciplines. Those specializations are starting to have
common tags associated with them that are recognizable. This is actually a
good thing, because it helps vendors of those services clearly convey what
they do. MY company is a UX house specializing in JavaScript based web apps
and Mobile apps. We are heavily skilled in the Information Architect and
Usability Analyst disciplines, which some other front end house are not, with
tags that quickly summarize a concept it makes our job easier to convey that
we offer so much more that just development services.

------
jsavimbi
You can pretty much knock any coding skills right off the table for the
majority (90%) of UX disciplines, to include anything in terms of delivering
production-ready code or making any type of technical decisions regarding
stack, frameworks or languages deployed on the front end.

That being said, it makes me queasy that Information Architects still get a
seat at the table with their current skill set. At a consultancy, this type of
breakdown makes sense as you're trying to get as many billable bodies on a
project as possible and bombarding the client with as many prototypes and
information as possible is part of that strategy, but in a start up, I find
myself providing user research, analysis, interaction and visual design along
with all of the front end code (js, css, html) as well as building many of the
jsp's.

tl;dr: gonna print this and show it to my boss the next time he asks if I have
something to do.

